# Verona



## Borderman (Mar 18, 2017)

Saluti everyone,
we are about to move to Verona area from Germany with 3 Kids age 12, 14 and 16.
Does anyone have experience with possible schools in Verona for pur Kids ? They are coming from German Gymnasium schools and do not speak Italien yet. 
Thank you for and valuable information.


----------

